# Halloween and Gothic artwork



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

http://www.etsy.com/shop/JohnOlessArtwork

John is a local artist who does beautiful work. His etsy shop just opened and he will be adding many more of his art prints in the upcoming days. Check out his website to see his other offerings.

http://www.eeriepa.com/


----------

